# AKU



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

Salaam
Thanks to Allah cleared the test of Aku. Interview went gud. I heard we have to give another test conducted by PMDC . Is that true.


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

@ ibrahim721: yes, it is correct.......

here is the link:
http://www.pmdc.org.pk/Portals/0/Rules/admission housejob regulations.pdf


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thnx Iqrarocks btw do you know when DMC admissions would start?


----------



## twinklystar (Jan 3, 2011)

WHATTT?? another test after interview??? but they don't state that anywhere on AKU's brochure! it says after interview in aug they will shortlist final selection.. where does another test fill???


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

@ibrahim721: I think DMC admissions would start in July.....that's what I _think_....am not 100% sure....but admissions for DIMC have started.......

@ twinklystar: I know right! I was really very mad myself when I found out about the PMDC Test......
anyways you are right in the sense that the AKU Brochure doesn't _clearly_ state about the PMDC Test, but it is mentioned ever so vaguely.

here is an extract from the AKU Brochure (http://www.aku.edu/medicalcollege/programmes/pdf/Brochuer.pdf):
(I have highlighted the important to notice parts)

*Requirements of the Pakistan Medical and 
Dental Council (PMDC)*

The PMDC is the licensing body in Pakistan. *In addition to meeting minimum academic eligibility requirements as stated in this brochure, the PMDC requirements for 
admission to the medical colleges in Pakistan must be met by all applicants*. 
*In accordance with the requirements of the Pakistan and Medical Council (PMDC), all candidates who are eligible to write the Centralized Admission Test of their 
respective provinces must write that test.* *The University will conduct its own admission process to develop a provisional rank order for admissions. Admissions to the Aga Khan University will be confirmed only if candidates 
in the provisional rank order of the Aga Khan University secure marks in their Centralized Provincial Admission test in accordance with the decisions that will be taken by the University nearer the time. *This stipulation will not 
be applicable to candidates from provinces where the centralized admission test is not conducted. Candidates following systems of education other than the 
Pakistani system will be required to submit an 
equivalence certificate from the Inter Board Committee of Chairman (IBCC) in Pakistan . The qualification must be equivalent to the pre-medical qualification in Pakistan."
hope this helps
sincerely,
iqrarocks


----------



## twinklystar (Jan 3, 2011)

hey, for those of u who've given the interview, it says on the AKU info page they sent to the shortlisted applicants, that "two separate interviews" wil be conducted.. i'm confused abt this, so there wud be two interviews on the interview day??? and is this a panel interview?


----------



## madiha789 (Jan 29, 2010)

so when will this test conducted my pmdc take place and how do u apply for it?


----------



## khan000000000 (Jun 18, 2011)

*heyyyy you mind helping me out a bit? please?*

questions/test similar to SAT test? which books you prefer studying from? thanx for any sort of help


----------



## twinklystar (Jan 3, 2011)

just had the interview..

they really got me there with a few qs.. ughh i hope i didnt sound uncertain :$


----------



## khan000000000 (Jun 18, 2011)

where can i get results for aku 2011 entry test? anyone mind helping here?


----------



## eponman (Jan 5, 2011)

To those that have had their interview already, how was it? I have mine in a few days and I am not sure what to expect. They just ask you about your background and experience right? I'd hate to go there and get grilled on anatomy or something.


----------



## aishatariq92 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Interview*

What do they ask in the interview?...Is it education based or general personality assessment?...


----------



## twinklystar (Jan 3, 2011)

aishatariq92 said:


> What do they ask in the interview?...Is it education based or general personality assessment?...


personality assessment... the ones i can remember off the top of my head, ur weaknesses? tell me abt urself? how abt ur family? why aku? wht if u don't get into aku? ur hobbies? and then they might ask u abt the hobbies.. if u r international they cud ask u abt pak, it's social issues, health issues...etc.


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey could anyone help me..i am not getting abt the PMDC test :S
Wat other test? Who would conduct that? Is that different to MCAT? If anyone could clearly explain me abt this... ?
Thnx


----------



## njqueen (Oct 27, 2013)

Can anyone comment on what their SAT I was in order to get shortlisted? I'm an American high school senior hoping to apply for AKU 2014. My sat is 1930, but I will retake it and hopefully score above 2150


----------

